# Pan Roasted Salmon in White Wine Sauce



## ChefRH11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Prep Time:
10 minutes
*Cook Time:*
*25 minutes*


*Servings *

4 


*Ingredients*


4 salmon fillets (about 8-10 ounces each)
1/3 cup butter
4 or 5 garlic cloves (minced)
1 large sprig rosemary
2-3 tablespoons lemon (to taste)
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 1/2 cups dry white wine (Chardonnay etc.)
Salt and pepper (to taste)
Lemon slices and rosemary sprigs for garnish (optional)
Skillet with a metal handle
*Directions*


Preheat oven to 450 degrees. Sprinkle salmon fillets with salt and pepper liberally on both sides. Preheat pan with oil on medium high heat (fish should sizzle when it hits the pan). Sear fish, skin side down, for about 5 mins. Remove pan and place in the oven for about 10 mins. Return pan to stove (carefully, handle is hot!) and remove salmon to a covered dish.
Melt 1 tablespoon butter in same skillet and add the minced garlic. Let cook for about 1 minute then add all the wine and lemon juice. Scrape up the leftover bits at the bottom of the pan and stir into the sauce. Keep stirring until reduced and alcohol dissipates (about 5-6 minutes). Remove pan from heat and stir in the remaining butter cut into medium sized pats. Pour sauce over salmon and serve immediately.
Garnish with lemon slices and fresh rosemary sprigs.
*Footnotes*


For a creamier sauce, use 1/2 cup (one stick) of butter. I like to serve this with roasted new potatoes and a green salad.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 15, 2012)

I like the sounds of this!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 17, 2012)

As one who normally does most of my cooking outside in smokers and grills this one caught my attention for an indoor cook.

I copied and pasted this one for later.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## ChefRH11 (Dec 17, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 17, 2012)

I love the sound of this too...thanks for sharing


----------

